# Sportscar Protection detail on Ferrari F40



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

This F40 belongs to a long term customer of mine , it recently went in for a full bare carbon respray , so we decided to see how good we could get the paintwork etc.
As you can see i the photo's it had got some swirls and imperfections in (not put there by me as I hadn't touched it since its respray )

I started on the wheels , they were quite tarnished so when doing them by hand didn't work , i decided to machine polish them , 5 hours later they were back to good.

The paintwork all in all took a mammouth 30 hours to complete:doublesho
But well worth it in the end 
Stunning car , an absolute work of art and probably the maddest car I've ever had the privilege to go out in


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

WOW, love the work and rather envious not to be doing a car like this, superb fella.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful work my friend. As good as it gets


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice one Dave, looks cracking. :buffer: 

Whats the mini rotary you are using?

Tim


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

Top work mate, looks amazing


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> Nice one Dave, looks cracking. :buffer:
> 
> Whats the mini rotary you are using?
> 
> Tim


Iwas wondering the same??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice looking work, good to see the wheels being tackled too.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

top work as always Dave:thumb:


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Nice one Dave, looks cracking. :buffer:
> 
> Whats the mini rotary you are using?
> 
> Tim


It's a festool , I'm testing out their machines at the moment :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they do a baby festool?

got any more pics of it, it looks pretty funky, i bets its great to use on small areas instead of a big machine

car looks superb mate, awesome


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> they do a baby festool?
> 
> got any more pics of it, it looks pretty funky, i bets its great to use on small areas instead of a big machine
> 
> car looks superb mate, awesome


I am presuming its the Festool RAP 80 machine that is being used in the post.
Dave should be able to confirm this.

Fantastic work Dave with great attention as always.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice Dave, just missed out on that  Anyway good to see your coping with out me


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent work on a stunning machine very nice Dave:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking job Dave

Did the respray company follow Enzo's rule on the paint thickness to save weight?

It looks a little more smooth than normal (of course you'll say that's your finishing lol)


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Superb work!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

oooooh mamma that's one my favourite all time cars, excellent work

Baz


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Killer finish and attention to detail!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

My oh my, great work on a fantastic car. Had the chance to go out in one a few weeks ago as a passenger, mental cars!


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Fantastic pics, great work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

stunning!!!

don't need to say much more


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed!, i will be getting the two new rotarys when my makita dies.


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> they do a baby festool?
> 
> got any more pics of it, it looks pretty funky, i bets its great to use on small areas instead of a big machine
> 
> car looks superb mate, awesome


its a pretty cool little machine , great for small areas and focusing in on deeper scratches



Epoch said:


> Cracking job Dave
> 
> Did the respray company follow Enzo's rule on the paint thickness to save weight?
> 
> It looks a little more smooth than normal (of course you'll say that's your finishing lol)


They did quite well with it , combined paint / lacquer was about 70 microns , you could just about still see the weave on the bonnet



caledonia said:


> I am presuming its the Festool RAP 80 machine that is being used in the post.
> Dave should be able to confirm this.
> 
> Fantastic work Dave with great attention as always.
> Gordon.


It is , suppose I should do a write up on what i think of them


----------



## Robmgti (Jun 26, 2009)

My fav car of all time  Looks fantastic, thanks for sharing!

Rob


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantasic work as always, Dave, on a truely iconic car :argie:

Just like buses these F40s - you wait for ages then 2 turn up in rapid succession  (MD's being the other one).

Some cracking photos as well that really highlight the unique bodyshape of the car :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Stunning :argie::argie:


----------



## chief detail (May 18, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job there :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Love this car...used to be one where I stay, it got serviced by the local dodgy gargae... more money than sense I guess :doublesho

Nice work anyway, well worth all the effort, it looks great!

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sportscar Protection said:


> its a pretty cool little machine , great for small areas and focusing in on deeper scratches


Aquired one of these machines a while ago and used it for the first time in earnest this week. Agree with you, great for small areas including rims too, also had some good results using it for some wet n dry work as my Mirka is playing up, using 2000 and 4000 Abralon pads at the lowest speed I had good control and no pig tailing. The machine is very light and also very smooth and quiet, only downside I can find, the metal housing around the motor gets rather hot.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW! That is one of my favourite cars and you have just made it even better!


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Mercy, what a car. Well done.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

awsome totally awsome both the car and the job done on it


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

mmmmm lovely car and great finish. last shot is fantastic


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning!:argie: :argie:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

iconic car

after 26 years of being a petrolhead i'm yet to see one of these in the flesh !

not jealous at all !


----------



## zas (May 6, 2011)

Has to be dave.....
fantastic car,

Once again Great job Mr. dave


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

whats with the epic old threads being dug out?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Such a lovely car! looking perfect!


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

PrestigeChris said:


> whats with the epic old threads being dug out?


Glad it was! I've only been on here a couple of months so I missed out on this slice of detailing heaven!!

:argie:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

simply stunning, cracking job too


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful !


----------



## Mr.Hoog (Jan 11, 2012)

Could you please re-upload those pictures?
Love to see them once again


----------

